

Cody Brocious (HN's Daeken) interviewed on StartupAid at 6:30PM PST - sgrove
http://startupaid.com/todays-guest-cody-brocious-of-upmc

======
daeken
Just wanted to say thanks to Sean and Kev for doing this -- had a lot of fun
with it and can't wait to watch the next one :)

~~~
sgrove
No, we really appreciate you being part of our experimental "let's see how the
hell to do this" phase :)

UPMC sounds like an amazing challenge with a ton of opportunity, but only
because you guys have come so far already. Congrats on getting your first beta
customers, and keep us up to date on the launch in June!

Also, for the future, I would be curious to hear about how you found your
business advisors, since I can imagine that's the difficult point for people
starting out.

------
aditya
Missed this - but Daeken is a smart cookie, so I'd appreciate a link to a
video if it's available?

~~~
sgrove
We're still trying to duct tape available tools together to do a panel-style
interview. Tinychat seemed like the best bet so far, but there's a bit of lag
(maybe inevitable), and there doesn't seem to be anyway of recording the video
once it's been broadcast.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a group-video-chat that's easy to use and
can save the video for posterity?

